# No, scusate...



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2014)

Tra i miei "frequentatori" sono apparsi due nick che...

Il primo:

Ammaestratore di troie ( e lo aspettiamo al varco di là, l'incauto)
E poi...poi...
DareD.

:unhappy:



Peccato che Man frequenti solo il blog di nudo.


E a proposito di Man. L'ho visto l'altra settimana.
E' uscito dal suo castello e in moto è venuto dove lavoro.



accidenti


Vabbè.
Vado a lavarmi i denti


----------



## free (23 Aprile 2014)

ma hai visto che hanno entrambi il nick grigio? in visitatori recenti


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2014)

free;bt9961 ha detto:
			
		

> ma hai visto che hanno entrambi il nick grigio? in visitatori recenti


si. Nick grigio.
Ammaestratore di troie unhappy si è iscritto oggi e DareD...non ho guardato. 


Ma ammaestratore di troie...

Cristo Santo...Ma li attiriamo tutti noi?


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2014)

Tebe;bt9962 ha detto:
			
		

> si. Nick grigio.
> Ammaestratore di troie unhappy si è iscritto oggi e DareD...non ho guardato.
> 
> 
> ...


paura. fifa. 
:scared:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Aprile 2014)

e come cazzo fa DareD a scrivere?? :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2014)

OcchiVerdi;bt9964 ha detto:
			
		

> e come cazzo fa DareD a scrivere?? :rotfl:


 in che senso?
Non é mica focomelico.


----------



## Eliade (23 Aprile 2014)

DareD.. 
data registrazione: 22/04/2012
data di nascita: January 1, 1969 (45)

E' lui?


Vieni _cucciolotto_...ti aspettiamo!!!! :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (23 Aprile 2014)

Free free set them free.......


Scusa Tebe, ti stiamo usando per delle cose nostre, mie e di free  Tu lascia fare


----------



## free (23 Aprile 2014)

vediamo così


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Aprile 2014)

provo anche io


----------



## Cattivik (23 Aprile 2014)

DareD... non sai dove sei finito... povero te...

Cattivik

P.S. Ma l'Ammaestratore di troie una volta ammaestrate che ne fa... le fa saltare tipo pulci?


----------



## erab (23 Aprile 2014)

Eliade;bt9966 ha detto:
			
		

> DareD..
> data registrazione: 22/04/2012
> data di nascita: January 1, 1969 (45)
> 
> ...



come 22/04/2012?!?!?


----------



## Eliade (23 Aprile 2014)

erab;bt9971 ha detto:
			
		

> come 22/04/2012?!?!?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ho fatto un casotto con quel post...scusateee!!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oceano (24 Aprile 2014)

Tebe;bt9962 ha detto:
			
		

> si. Nick grigio.
> Ammaestratore di troie unhappy si è iscritto oggi e DareD...non ho guardato.
> Ma ammaestratore di troie...
> Cristo Santo...Ma li attiriamo tutti noi?


Ammaestratore di troie mi sembra uno scioglilingua... sto provando a dirlo e mi si impasta tutto... mi immagino se si dichiara a voce alta...
Invece, "ammaestratroie" sarebbe stato un nick di sintesi favoloso


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao;bt9967 ha detto:
			
		

> Free free set them free.......
> 
> 
> Scusa Tebe, ti stiamo usando per delle cose nostre, mie e di free  Tu lascia fare


Si. É lui.
Ma dice che non riesce a lasciare commenti.
Mi sa xhe deve scrivere qualcosa sul forum prima di avere i permessi per lasciare Commenti.


Credo.


( ma che cazzo state a fá sul mio blog? Prove? Oddio...paura fifa...un golpe? Siamo in pericolo?
Devo fare i bagagli?
Scappiamo?


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume;bt9969 ha detto:
			
		

> provo anche io


Ma cosa state provando?


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2014)

Cattivik;bt9970 ha detto:
			
		

> DareD... non sai dove sei finito... povero te...
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> P.S. Ma l'Ammaestratore di troie una volta ammaestrate che ne fa... le fa saltare tipo pulci?


Saltano sul suo pipino magari.
Forse ha il pannocchione.
Ammaestratore di troie ti prego palesati!!!!
Bramiamo un tuo cenno!

Anche perche scusa. Ti logghi con un nick cosi e poi che fai.
Ti nascondi?

Non sei mica un ammaestratore di coniglie.
Suppongo


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2014)

erab;bt9971 ha detto:
			
		

> come 22/04/2012?!?!?


Mi sono spaventata pure io!:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2014)

oceano;bt9973 ha detto:
			
		

> Ammaestratore di troie mi sembra uno scioglilingua... sto provando a dirlo e mi si impasta tutto... mi immagino se si dichiara a voce alta...
> Invece, "ammaestratroie" sarebbe stato un nick di sintesi favoloso


Ciao:smile:

Concordo.
Ma immagino sia uomo.
Non ci arriva.
Comunque aspettiamo di conoscerlo.


----------



## free (24 Aprile 2014)

mi accorgo or ora che avevo "letto" amministratore di troie...non ammaestratore:singleeye:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (24 Aprile 2014)

Tebe;bt9965 ha detto:
			
		

> in che senso?
> Non é mica focomelico.



Niubba!.... DareDevil è cieco!  .... Minchiazza la pupazza...


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2014)

OcchiVerdi;bt9980 ha detto:
			
		

> Niubba!.... DareDevil è cieco!  .... Minchiazza la pupazza...


.....se tutti i ciechi fossero come lui andrebbero a nozze.
Uno che zompa sui tetti e fa il super eroe vuoi che non scriva?

Come sta il pannocchione?

Ma lothar?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Aprile 2014)

Il pannochione è in ottima forma. ... anzi..... più facciamo più faremmo:up:


----------

